
[WordPress THEME] Semantic UI for WordPress - njordon
This project incorporates Semantic UI into a starter (aka developer) theme for WordPress. This project also includes some useful techniques for creating fast, responsive, and easy-to-maintain themes for WordPress. Please keep in mind this theme is meant to be developed for your specific application; and is not meant to be used &quot;as-is.&quot;
======
njordon
Demo: [http://semantic-wordpress.gopagoda.io/](http://semantic-
wordpress.gopagoda.io/)

Download: [https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-
WordPress](https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-WordPress)

